# sidecar question about sheets



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

those of you who have sidecarred a crib, what do you do about sheets? we just took apart our borrowed cisleeper thingy because the boy was getting a bit big for it... i took off the front rail of a standard size crib, bungee corded the frame to our bedframee, pushed the mattresses as close toghther as i could, and filled the gaps with rolled towels and some pieces of high density foam. waterproof pad over the whole thing and it is like one big bed.... but the sheets are stumping me. i was going to sew together one of our fitted bottom sheets and a crib sheet, but the crib sheet is not even close to wide enough. ended uo tightly tucking a single bed topsheet into the crib mattress and duct taping it to our sheet... but i would like to find a more perminent and more attractive solution. plse forgive typos nak.

thank you./


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

We just use sheets sized for each individual mattress (i.e. a crib sheet on the crib mattress and queen-sized sheets on our queen-sized mattress). The gap is filled with foam pool noodles covered in another crib sheet. This way we can change one or both of the sheets as necessary without undoing the whole works.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BonMaman* 
We just use sheets sized for each individual mattress (i.e. a crib sheet on the crib mattress and queen-sized sheets on our queen-sized mattress). The gap is filled with foam pool noodles covered in another crib sheet. This way we can change one or both of the sheets as necessary without undoing the whole works.

we also use separate sheets.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Ditto, seperate sheets here too. Maybe you could start a business and make sheets that will fit beds with sidecars?


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

We put down our own fitted sheet on the queen sized bed, then we tuck the top of a flat (queen or full) sheet into the long end of the crib and pull it across the whole top half of our bed. That way we all have a common surface. There's nowhere to anchor the top sheet on the non-crib side of our bed, though, so we have to make the bed every morning.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
Ditto, seperate sheets here too. Maybe you could start a business and make sheets that will fit beds with sidecars?










lol thats what i was thinking as i struggled with sheets... someone should make these!

i think my problem is that our bed sits in a frame, so there is a crack on both sides of the crib mattress, the side closest to our bed and the side farthest. i cut foam for both gaps, but it seemed like it needed something... the waterproof pads... making a common surface between the two. so i dont know if i can use seperate sheets... i guess i could try using three crib sheets, one for each foam and one for the crib mattress. i think i might just bust out the sewing machine and sew the single bed sheet to our fitted bed sheet. the single sheet on there right now tucks so tightly into the crib that there is no way its coming loose.

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I used a separate sheet for the bed and one for the sidecar, but it was a royal pain in the neck having to unstuff the towels I used in the crack every time I wanted to change the sheets. Never did solve that problem. I sure wish somebody would design a sheet designed to fit the whole irregular arrangement. Hmmm.... I wonder if I could sew that myself....


----------

